# Can't format cache, can't get out of recovery



## Crooke356 (Nov 26, 2011)

I rooted a razor Maxx and then attempted to flash black widow after installing bootstrap recovery. Unfortunately when I did the wipe I didn't notice the error msg that cache format was skipped. I flashed rom and have been stuck on BLW boot screen. My attempts with a nandroid restore have also been unsuccessful, it sticks at the black widow boot screen as well. I'm guessing that being unable to format the cache, is the cause of my problems. I can wipe cache partition and dalvik cache, but no format. I've downloaded a few GB roms to the SD card, reinserted it and flashed. Same result, freeze at BLW boot screen. Can't even write over or wipe that boot screen. I've rooted my share of phones and I'm an extreme flash junky, but obviously no expert. I've encounter many issues, all had a fix, but this one has me stumped. My next step is to flash via fast boot. Unless someone has a better idea for me. I'm on a Galaxy Nexus and Rezound currently. My previous phones have all been HTC's. My tablet is Asus. Maybe my inexperience and ignorance with Motorola is the problem. If anyone has any ideas, please let me know. I swore I would no longer root friends phones, but I just had to see the Razor with ICS AOKP. I didn't expect to see it from recovery only. lol. Again, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## Crooke356 (Nov 26, 2011)

Is there a recovery I can flash from recovery? Lol, it seems the recovery is the problem. Everything I've found requires being in the OS to prevent conflicting recoveries. I need bootstrap in a .zip.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Sounds like you on a gb kernel you need to fastboot to .181 using matts utility 1.6. Root install bootstrap and start over. Hit up andlaw at droidrzr.com for help I ran black widow forever until switching to a leak


----------



## Crooke356 (Nov 26, 2011)

I got it back via fast boot. Rooted again and went to BLW. Its working like it should now. Except for the bugs in the ROM. I've given the phone back, but he said he is having major data issues. Being as I don't have the device and can't work with the phone myself, do you have a recommendation on a stable ICS ROM?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Crooke356 (Nov 26, 2011)

By the way, I'm confident the issue was indeed the recovery. Bad download or flash. I am surprised that the inability to wipe cache can render the device unusable. Shows my ignorance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

All ics roms built on gb kernel will have issues. You could instal. 79 ics leak and flash a ics rom only real fix


----------

